

Introducing Embed StatSheet. Integrate sports stats into any website - mitrca
http://statsheet.com/blog/introducing-embed-statsheet

======
aichcon
Looks very promising! Can you tell us about the customer development process
you went through for this? Did you get a chance to speak to reporters or
newspapers about their needs or the chances of them partnering with you, or
are you going for individual early adopters for now? Best of luck.

~~~
RobbieStats
Thanks! I launched statsheet.com two years ago. Since then I've talked to
several big sports media companies as well as a dozen TV/news, sports betting,
and other sports-related website owners. They all liked the content I was
creating on statsheet.com and was interested in getting it on their site(s).
Embed StatSheet is my solution for that. If someone says: "I wish my sports
site/section had some of the stuff statsheet.com has", now there is an app for
that :-)

This also fills a gap in the current sports data provider market today. Small
content creators (ie bloggers) are completely priced out of the market.
Second, you either need to be a programmer (to consume XML feeds) or use a
white label hosted service. Embed StatSheet enables website owners to maintain
control over their website without needing to hire programmers to do the
integration (for many deployment scenarios).

------
shafqat
Great product - very well executed. I think you might be able to capture a
sweet spot in the market: self-service, afordable and fully customizable
sports stats/content. Would love to see clear pricing info up-front. Again,
great stuff!

